# any stiff boot suggestions for skinny heels?



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

I have wide feet and burton's were always skinny when I tried them so I guess they would fit u... For me 32, DC, Flows fit pretty good so I'd assume you'd wanna avoid those.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Try Ride Insano. They've been too narrow at the heel for my SO to whom Burton Driver X or Salamon Malmute fit well. 
And if not sufficient: my women's Ride Cadence are the boots with the best heelhold for my slim ankles I've ever had. However, with added J bars, I even fit into a men's Deeluxe XV very well.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

neni said:


> Try Ride Insano. They've been too narrow at the heel for my SO to whom *Burton Driver X or Salamon Malmute* fit well.
> And if not sufficient: my women's Ride Cadence are the boots with the best heelhold for my slim ankles I've ever had. However, with added J bars, I even fit into a men's Deeluxe XV very well.


Sorry if I'm high-jacking the thread. Neni, how do you like the Malamutes? Just made the switch from driverX to them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

phillyphan said:


> Sorry if I'm high-jacking the thread. Neni, how do you like the Malamutes? Just made the switch from driverX to them.


He had just tried them in the shop and found them equally comfy/fitting as the Driver, but bought the later. Not sure abt the reason anymore.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

32 or Ride. The higher end 32 boots also come with foam o rings that slide into pockets on the outside of the liner so you can customize the fit around your ankles. I wish more companies did that.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

How stiff are we talking? Like freeride stiff or just carving groomers? I have pretty narrow feet myself and the best freeride boots I've owned are K2 Thraxis. Normally not a fan of boa but the ones on K2 boots are pretty solid. My everyday boots are 32 Lashed Chris Bradshaws. They're on the medium stiff side and definitely keep my heel in place even without the hold kit. Another boot I enjoy for park or just mellow cruising days is the K2 Darko. Medium stiffness but it's handled everything I've thrown at it so far. The hybrid traditional lace and boa heel lock is also the tits for heel hold. I would actually say the Darko is my favorite boot ever.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a narrow heel and the Salomon F series boots are the only boots I've ever tried that actually fit my feet straight out of the box. Or, you can just get any shell with a removable liner and drop in the Remind Solution liners and there ya go. Since I found those liners, I don't even care about boots anymore. I pick up whatever traditional laced boot is on clearance, yank the liners, drop in my Reminds and go ride.


----------



## noshadow (Apr 18, 2017)

I got the Burton ION boots, but my ankles are SUPER skinny. The boot does a pretty good job, but I had to overtighten to get my heel to stay down.

I just added a bunch of j-bars, butteryfly pads, narrowing shims, and a tongue shim and everything is working great now. Maybe just get a boot that works well and modify to get your heel locked down with these felt pads?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Try Ride Insano. They've been too narrow at the heel for my SO to whom Burton Driver X or Salamon Malmute fit well.
> And if not sufficient: my women's Ride Cadence are the boots with the best heelhold for my slim ankles I've ever had. However, with added J bars, I even fit into a men's Deeluxe XV very well.


Yep, Ride Insanos worked well for me too. Wider in the forefoot, narrower in the heel pocket. Ride Fuse feels even more so, crazy heel hold from both the liner and the tongue tied boa. There's a side boa that runs through the tongue itself right at the ankle joint and pulls your heel back and down at a 45 degree angle.


----------

